# Where to buy Bison?



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Not really a recipe, but food related so I figured here was a good place to post.

Anybody know where to purchase bison meat? Was driving through Malad, ID and saw a Bison ranch. Got me thinking it would be nice to have a source for it. And any other wild game.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bridger Valley Buffalo in Mountain View WY

https://www.bridgervalleybuffalo.com/t/Who-We-Are

.


----------



## shortbreath54 (Apr 23, 2009)

PM Hockey on this forum he sells Bison


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

Maddox in Brigham


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the tips


----------

